# my impressions



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I wrote this piece back in 2010, finally recorded it this past month. Influenced by John Coltrane and his song "impressions"
I used my BIAB software to create the supporting lineup. It features an all canadian crew with
Jody Proznick on Bass
Terry Clarke on percussion
Miles Black on Piano
Closest I can get to having them show up at my studio I guess!

I use my xotic strat, neck and #2 position, just a touch of verb and delay

The image is my one and only painting I did as a 12 year old back in 1972


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS! 
Extremely impressive playing and use of BIAB! It really swings!
In addition, kudos for the historic (j/k) art masterpiece!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice playing and ending. Thanks for sharing.

cheers


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Very enjoyable indeed, Otto, well done. Precise and expressive playing, great tone and nicely recorded!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I could listen to that all day long in the shop. Thank you for sharing with us


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

hey! thanks everyone for the kind words! Glad it catches your ears!


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Very nice!


----------

